# Flashing for Brick on Top of Roof



## Mule (May 12, 2010)

We've got a house that has brick on top of the decking, supported underneath properly (engineer drawing) but I'm thinking there needs to be something else as far as flashing goes.In the picture, the brick would set on top of the decking, then the flashing would be bent over and tucked inside the joints in the morter. It looks like there should be something under the brick between the decking and brick.Comments...ideas?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 235


View attachment 1343


View attachment 1343


/monthly_2010_05/572953db9593b_flashingbrick..jpg.a177b5cd23a09b66024a71d28456f794.jpg


----------



## peach (May 12, 2010)

isn't there that whole wood/concrete thing?  I can't wrap my head around the picture, but yes, flashing should be there.


----------



## brudgers (May 12, 2010)

It is possible that it could be flashed properly, but without seeing the rest of the system it's hard to say.

BTW, is that piece of metal over or under the felt?


----------



## Mule (May 13, 2010)

It's between the shingles and felt.

For some reason I'm thinking there should be some flashing from the gable end and setting under the brick.

I don't know! It was one of those.........hmmmmm moments.


----------



## Code Neophyte (May 13, 2010)

Wrong wrong wrong.   The flashing has to go beneath the first course of masonry (§R703.7.5, 703.8), so even if the intent is to come back in and counterflash over this "channel", that would occur at the second or third bed joint of masonry.  They are basically creating a channel to trap any wind-driven rain, etc. _behind_ the masonry veneer with no provision for evacuation.


----------



## JMORRISON (May 13, 2010)

http://www.gobrick.com/pdfs/Builder_Notes_4.pdf?CFID=9375313&CFTOKEN=87368806


----------



## Mule (May 13, 2010)

So it looks like really the only thing they lack is the through-wall flashing. JMORRISON, thanks for the link.peach, I'm thinking the same thing masonry on wood. At one time the code specified treated wood where masonry set on the decking for this exact situation but I don't find it in the 2006......got to be somewhere!To enlarge picture, either click on the picture or right click on the picture and open in separate tab or window.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 238


View attachment 129


View attachment 129


/monthly_2010_05/572953b6eaaff_ThroughWallFlasamp.jpg.b24acc14878581eb766dff71ead6842f.jpg


----------



## Mule (May 13, 2010)

Didn't find what I thought was there but there is something....I would have to be there when they attached the brick to see if the flashing was installed properly!We inspectors have to trust that the contractors to the right thing!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 239


View attachment 130


View attachment 130


/monthly_2010_05/572953b6ee551_IRCBrickFlashinamp1.jpg.6238ac69adfd6f136dfb759bffe41cef.jpg


----------



## peach (May 18, 2010)

have them show you Mule...   I always require a brick flashing inspection


----------



## globe trekker (May 19, 2010)

.



> We inspectors have to trust that the contractors do the right thing!


Mule, you ARE kidding, ...right?

That "trust" thingy is harder to come by than a raise.

.


----------



## Mule (May 19, 2010)

I guess that was sort-of stupid to say wasn't it!


----------



## D a v e W (Jun 1, 2010)

All good advice excpet the trust thing!


----------

